# Flank Steak Sammies



## kadesma (Oct 3, 2012)

It's still hot here ana ovens are not popular. 
soooo, we will be grilling  a 3lb. flank steak. I  usually marinate it overnight but first I make  batch of the mrinade.I like a lot of marinade.. To 1/2 c. soy ,1/2 c. honey,1/2c. dry white wine,1/2 c. thin sliced green onions,2 tab. grated sweet onion, 2 tab. balsamic, 2 tab.sesame oil, 2 cloves crushed garlic, 1 tea. ginger and 3 tab. brown sugar. Put eveything in  pour this mixture over the flank steak after you've divided it. put in frig for at least 6 hours, I leave over night. BBQ over white coals 4-5 min per side .Baste with mrinade slice as thin as possible place on a side of French bread that you have buttered. Drizzle with reserved marinade. top with rest of bread add any veggies you like, such tomatoe,onion rings,thin cucumbers, next wrap bread in foil and top with heavy skillet to smoosh it. Make sure you've added enough of the marinade to the bread.
enjoy I like to add some parm to the meat after cooking.
kades


----------

